# Rider in Trouble!



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post 

I have been riding for about 4 months now. I just recently switched to riding a new horse, and before that I had been riding a smaller horse bareback. Now that I am riding this new mare, I feel like I don't have any contact with her. The saddle seems to get in my way too much, and I get very confused sometimes when riding as I am fairly new. I have problems controlling her; whenever I want to take her outside she just eats the grass and doesn't want to go anywhere, whenever I have her inside she wants to go outside. I don't know how to get her to stop moving around when we are outside, if I let the reins loose, she puts her head down and starts to eat the bushes, if I keep them tight I feel like I am hurting and confusing her. Also, I have problems with the way my feet are suposed to be held, I was told that my feet aren't suposed to make contact with the horse but this is very tiring and I don't know if I am doing it wrong because I think it looks pretty weird sticking out your feet while riding. I am considering switching to a bareback saddle. I also have alot of trouble with the Western reins because they always slip out of my hands and I am constantly readjusting them, which makes the mare confused because my hands are so busy. I absoluetely love horses, so if anyone could give me any feedback I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you and I look forward to more posts


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, it sounds to me like the mare is taking advantage of you more than it is a case of you confusing her. The first thing to fix is your feet, so you won't be so tired. You aren't supposed to stick them out. What people mean when they say no contact is that you aren't supposed to be constantly squeezing the horse to keep your balance. Your feet can lay against the side of the horse, but you should only use pressure to get the horse to move. It must be terrible for your balance if you are trying to ride with your feet sticking way out, I would guess that is much more confusing than what you are doing with your hands.

It sounds like she is aware you are new and bulldozing you to get what she wants. If you can ride indoors, do it. If not, I would add grazing strings for the time being, so she can't eat with you while you are learning.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Kelsey, wow, you have a lot going on there, and my only advice is, find a trainer and quick.:lol:

I've ridden for lots of years, but haven't had a lesson in FOR EVER, and I eventually got brave and took my horse last week. I have to say that it's the best money I've spent in a long while, I will now be selling some of the stuff I have lying around here, trying to raise money where I can to keep going.

Just to have someone get hold of bits of your body and put them in the right place so you can FEEL where everything should be, it's just so worth it. People here can tell you all sorts of things, and you're going to end up being more confused than ever.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Kelsey, welcome to the forum.

One of the worst things a new rider can do is to try to do this on your own. Way too many bad habits and misinformation will get in the way of you learning. While I realize that taking lessons on a regular basis can be expensive, taking at least a few to get the basics down, are really necessary.

If you don't know how a horse thinks and reacts to cues, you won't know how to counter them before it happens. We have a member here who had a signature quoting Tom Dorance that said something like, "It's all about knowing what will happen before what happened, happens"

Once you have a good, solid, basic knowledge down, you can build on it.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Try changing your reins. I was having the same problem and switched to these: Black briaded cotton split Western reins w/nylon popper - eBay (item 200489246569 end time Jul-28-10 18:24:18 PDT) have had MUCH better luck! 

I have also felt what you are feeling. I felt like I had no contact with Stiffler AT ALL. After awhile tho I learned him and was able to get a better feel for it. I also use a bareback pad on him as well. DO NOT use one with stirrups unless they are breakaway ones as they can be quite dangerous. I've found having a bareback pad with a breastcollar helps keep it more secure and there is less sliding. 

I hope you get it figured out!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the replies! I can't figure out how to quote little sections of replies yet, so I'll do that below 

Apachiedragon: 

I took lessons for 2 months, twice a week, and I learned alot. After that, I leased a half-pony, and rode him bareback for the most part. He was nearing his 20's. This new mare is much taller, and she is 7 years old. Shes my trainers horse, and she is very sensitive. As soon as I hopped on to this pretty girl, (I'm leasing her), my trainer and a few other people from our barn came to watch, and all at once they started yelling for me not to touch her with my legs, that there shouldn't be any contact at all. I am not exaggerating because I'm a novice rider; this is exactly what she told me, and even came and fixed my legs so that my calves weren't even resting on the sides. Firstly I found the experience very embarrasing, and secondly, it really sucks to ride like that now, but every time I have a problem its either because "im pushing on her" or im pulling on her too much. I wouldn't have to pull if she listened to me, but that will come with time. I love this mares spirit, she is very spunky and eager, but I just need to learn her language a bit more. My trainer seems to think these things come naturally...if you know what I mean. Thank you very much for the advice  

GoldenHorse:

The barn I ride at, there are a whole array of experienced horse people who give me tips while I am riding, and some just watch for the fun of it. I find their feedback extremely helpful, I have used their techniques in working with this new horse and they have worked, but, because she is my trainers horse, she gets the last word, so I always end up trying her techniques and failing. Thank you! 

iridehorses:

I mentioned that I did have lessons, I have the basics down and more ontop of that. Thank you for your feedback 

Amarea:

I used to use reins just like that on my old pony and I LOVED THEM. unfortunately I don't have them anymore  A girl told me today when I was riding that she thinks I would do better in a bareback saddle as well, from riding bareback I have very good balance, and the saddle would give me extra security. Thanks a lot  


You guys are so helpful! I can see I'm going to enjoy being here hehe. See you all around  

Kelsey


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's understandable that you feel disconnected from the horse going from bareback to a western saddle. Do you maybe have access to a horse that is a little less sensitive to ride until you are comfortable with your form in the saddle? Sometimes a spunky horse isn't the best mount for a beginning rider. While you are still making mistakes, you need a horse that is more forgiving, IMHO. When I ride, I don't focus on trying to keep my legs either on or off the horse, I just kinda let them hang in the position that the saddle puts them in. I am short enough that the saddle actually keeps my legs off the horse completely and I have been riding like that for so long that now when I try to ride with my legs _on_ a horse, I get worn out quickly. If it was me, I would just keep working at it because the only way to ever get better is to practice. I will advise against you getting a bareback saddle though because they give riders a false sense of security. They slip and slide around and the ones with stirrups are very dangerous. It is easy to get your foot caught and if the horse spooks or moves quickly, they will often slide off the side.

What kind of reins are you using? If they are split reins, you might ask if you can switch to roping or sport reins for the time being. Split reins take a lot of getting used to.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you smrobs 

(what is IMHO?  ) 

Yes I'm using split reins. I can effectively and with almost no effort turn this girl to the right, but come left time, she has other plans! I assume I have to be doing something wrong, and I've been trying to figure out what it is all week haha...better luck next time  Next month I am most likely switching to a little older, more experienced trail horse to work with. I've decided that I'm going to focus less on riding and more on getting familiar with the body language of horses and how they react to human cues. Sometimes I go out to the farm just to watch them in the paddock together; I think thats where all the information is. Thanks alot for your feedback, I am thinking twice about this saddle after reading some reviews. I don't think I'll be buying any saddles until after I graduate and get my purebred Arabian  tehehehehe


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO means in my honest opinion.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would suggest doing a lot of riding on this new horse in a confined environment, like a round pen. Any time you change horses, it's like getting a rental car.......takes you a while to figure out where all the buttons are and how sensitive the brakes are. Take your time, take things slow, and start with the basics until you and this mare are on the same page. Don't even think about loping until you are very comfortable and in control at the walk and jog. If you are having trouble with split reins, I would also suggest roping reins or Romal reins.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I would also work a bit with her on the ground if you are allowed so that you can establish some authority. I have a feeling this horse has a bit of a "Your not my mom, I don't have to do what you say and you can't make me" sort of attitude. 

I used to ride bareback ALL the time. In fact, the first 4 of my horse ownership years I had no saddle at all, couldn't afford one. Bareback is a wonderful thing. You learn to actually feel the horse. You can feel it's muscles, it's moods, it's mind. But you also learn to hold differently with your legs. I think I went through the same exact thing you did when I finally got a saddle. I felt like I had my legs out and away from the horses body. My trainer spent months getting rid of my "bareback legs" (what she called them). I felt like she was expecting me to almost be doing the side splits on my horse. It turned out that all that bareback riding taught me to hold on with my calves instead of my knees/thighs. I think this may have been what happened with you as well. I could be wrong though.

What helped me was concentrating on holding with my knees/thighs. A great thing that helps is to strengthen this area. A great exercise that has been helping me lately (trying to get back into riding after not seeing a horse for 10 years) is to do thigh squeezes with a ball. I know it sounds weird right. Just go to Walmart and buy one of those 2-5 dollar 12 inch or so balls. When you watch TV, do homework, etc just put it between your knees a squeeze with them...sort of like a very cheap thigh master. 

Once you get stronger in this area it will be easier and more comfortable to be in the saddle..and you can hold your seat more when you are using the proper muscles. Then, you will be able to relax those lower legs and not be so clingy with them...


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

Ridehorses99 said:


> I would suggest doing a lot of riding on this new horse in a confined environment, like a round pen. Any time you change horses, it's like getting a rental car.......takes you a while to figure out where all the buttons are and how sensitive the brakes are. Take your time, take things slow, and start with the basics until you and this mare are on the same page. Don't even think about loping until you are very comfortable and in control at the walk and jog. If you are having trouble with split reins, I would also suggest roping reins or Romal reins.


I had a new saddle today, it had much more contact and I'll be switching reins soon, thank you for your advice 

Cinnys:

Thats exactly what happened. I had some help today from my trainer and she pinpointed the problem as my having ridden bareback for so long. I'll be on my way to get a ball soon  She also pointed out that, even when my legs are relaxed, my body sits crooked. This is due to a long-standing back problem that I've had and can't correct, but I hope this can somehow be solved by shortening the stirrups on one side..
Thanks so much!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> I had a new saddle today, it had much more contact and I'll be switching reins soon, thank you for your advice
> 
> Cinnys:
> 
> ...


Wow, we have so much in common. When I was 16 I fell when I was on dance team and ended up with an inoperable displaced vertabra in my lower back. Long story short I was told I could never dance, ride horses, jog, blah blah blah again or I risked it pinching off my spinal cord. Well...That was um, more than 15 years ago and here I am with little trouble at all.

Are you working with a physical therapist, maybe a chiro, anybody? Whomever you are working with, ask them for muscle strengthening exercises that you can do. My chiro back in the 80's had me doing a LOT of reverse sit ups (lay on your tummy and gently lift your chest off the floor...) and then side crunches...and when my muscles gained strength they pulled my spine into a better alignment and supported it. Nice how when you give it a chance, the body finds a way to make up for injuries. GET PERMISSION FIRST from whomever you are working with and if anything ever causes pain or numbness stop immediately and don't do it again.

Besides that, it is also amazing how a horse can learn to balance with a rider who is slightly off. It takes months to work up though because they end up building up different muscles to help them concentrate. Until you are both in balance together, you will have some issues. 

Take a deep breath, exhale and relax. Know that it will take time. I am the most horrible person where it comes to impatience and wanting to get on my horse and canter smoothly into the sunset....Cinny and I probably won't do that till maybe next summer lol.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you for your detailed advice Cinny 

I am currently not working with anyone-I am a fulltime student and right now I'm taking summer courses-between that and driving 30 mins each way to see little miss horsie, I don't have the time right now  but i will! hopefully soon haha. Thank you! 
Happy Riding everyone!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree lessons are a good way to go, even our most experienced riders and my self take them just to keep bad habits from forming, but practice what you learn in class don't just ride in the classes.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, Kelsey! Your posts tugged at my heart strings, because it seems to me that you aren't getting the thorough, step-by-step instruction that a beginner needs. For starters, you need to learn how to achieve leadership status with this mare from the ground. I'd get the dvd Parelli's 7 Games. Apparently, you're being instructed to just hop on & try to master the horse from there. It's dangerous to be astride this horse what with the lack of control you have over her. (another major demerit for your trainer, in my book) I hope you wear a helmet both around & riding horses. I'd shop online & at library(for books) for a good, safe program. The more you learn from any of the solid programs out there, & gain the skills by applying that knowledge when horse-handling, the better off you'll be. Parelli has a great Level 1 (regardless of their recent meltdown, the principals are in the program), then there's Clinton Anderson, John Lyons, Stacy Westfall, Leslie Desmond, so many who'll teach you to be safe at the start. Also, holding your legs/feet out from horse's sides is goofy & stressful--you can relax them without gripping.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

just correcting a spelling error: principles here, not principals. (too late to edit) Thanks!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree ther'e all good trainers. But you can bet your sweet bippy you get a lot of learning out of watching a lot of old westerns like Roy Rogers. even the old westerns like Gunsmoke. Rogers had and Trigger had a special bond but that man could ride. Did most all his own stunts. I know it helps to watch someone who really knows what their doing. Some times I wish we had mirrors in our indoor arena (I can't spell for anything today darn) just so I could see what others are seeing me do


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

hi guys! i havent been on in a while because i was taking summer courses, and now im getting ready to go back to the full year haha. thank you for all of your help! i hope to be riding soon! 
Kelsey


----------

